# Pane Bread



## Linda Abend (Jul 29, 2006)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a pane bread using a bread machine.

Linda Abend


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 29, 2006)

"Pane" is, I believe, simply the Italian word for bread.

Exactly what kind of bread recipe are you looking for?


----------



## Linda Abend (Aug 3, 2006)

I am looking for a good recipe for Pane / Italian Bread for a bread machine.

Linda
Linda Abend


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2006)

Linda, my experience with making rustic Italian breads is that they won't turn out well done in a bread machine because they require long kneading as well as long rising times in between, in order to allow the flavor to develop.

Otherwise, I should think any bread recipe is adaptable to a bread machine.  I don't know... I'm typing right now with my "bread machine!"


----------

